# Testing for Blue belt/red tip tomorrow night!



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 23, 2009)

I am finally testing for my red tip tomorrow.  The rank is of little consequence in and of itself, but it is another step along the way.

Daniel


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Joab (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck as well. I never heard of that specific rank, is it close to brown or black belt in tae-kwon-do?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 23, 2009)

Joab said:


> Good luck as well. I never heard of that specific rank, is it close to brown or black belt in tae-kwon-do?


It is basically just blue belt half way through. We use the white, yellow, green, blue, red, black scheme and simply have a belt with a stripe of the next color in between instead of using tape stripes.  Regardless of color, the test is for third kyu.

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd say good luck, but I doubt you need it.  Congrats in advance on your promotion!


----------



## goingd (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck! May I ask, what does your testing consist of?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Joab (Jul 23, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> It is basically just blue belt half way through. We use the white, yellow, green, blue, red, black scheme and simply have a belt with a stripe of the next color in between instead of using tape stripes. Regardless of color, the test is for third kyu.
> 
> Daniel


 
I read a little about it on the web on a Hapkido website, it stated that hapkido begins to become fun at that level so have fun!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey brother, 

I hope you did well.  Any idea as to how the test went?  How do you feel about it personally?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 27, 2009)

I find out the pass/fail tonight, but I felt that it went very well.  

I had seven techniques to perform and did them all without any pauses in memory.  I got all of my language correct, which always makes GM Kim happy.  Strikes are generally no brainers for me, as I am a taekwondo ildan, so I felt that that part of the test went very smoothly.

I had two breaks to do and those were not a problem either; a jump front kick and a back kick.

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2009)

Daniel I am sure you did weel and congrats.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 28, 2009)

> I am finally testing for my red tip tomorrow. The rank is of little consequence in and of itself, but it is another step along the way.
> 
> Daniel


 
I also hope you do well dont think you need too much luck my Hapkido brother but if do good luck


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the well wishes!  I passed, so my blue belt now has a nice red stripe down the middle and I have a shiny certificate saying that I am now third geup.  

Tonight, we learned the next set of techniques, all of which involved an attacker grabbing both hands.

Daniel


----------



## Tames D (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations Daniel.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 28, 2009)

> Tonight, we learned the next set of techniques, all of which involved an attacker grabbing both hands.
> 
> Daniel


 
Here is a youtube info on grabs not sure if have posted it might help ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETK8SHaT3Vg&feature=channelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Asj6Xa6yts&eurl=http://hapkidotv.com/&feature=player_embedded

Ty Hatfield


----------

